# need help finding lowryder seeds to the usa



## thepiff (Nov 27, 2007)

i cant find anywhere that accepts amex and ships to the usa... can anyone help me out?


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 28, 2007)

try seeds-boutique man great selection and good prices!!!! and they take amex.. :bong:


----------



## thepiff (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks but they dont ship to the usa or atleast my part of usa. im starting to think its impossible to find them.


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 28, 2007)

*Dr. Chronic* has lowriders and ships to the USA.  His website says they take all major credit cards.

While you are there, you may also want to check out LowLife seeds.  They have some interesting crosses.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 28, 2007)

thepiff said:
			
		

> thanks but they dont ship to the usa or atleast my part of usa. im starting to think its impossible to find them.


 
HUH and here i just ordered from them and im in the dictator democracy too and i dont think i noticed any part of the world that they didnt ship too.


----------



## thepiff (Nov 28, 2007)

oh i just realized that they do but the lowryders are out of stock!


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 29, 2007)

thepiff said:
			
		

> oh i just realized that they do but the lowryders are out of stock!


 
uhhh that sux man sorry i didnt see if it was available but there are allot of others that can be HST/LST to keep them short.


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 29, 2007)

Speaking from experience I would strongly advise anyone to NOT order ANY strain of lowryder from Dr. Chronic.  On 2 seperate occasions ive ordered a lowryder strain from the doc and both times the plants grew very small(smaller than a typical healthy LR) with many nutrient issues.  Ive had many successful grows and have much successful experience troubleshooting nute/ph problems and  ive never seen anything that was as big of a pain in the arse as these.  Im soil growing and have a terrible time producing any decent yeild.  Also if you look on this site you'll see many people posting saying that the doc doesnt have actual LR genetics(i believe it).  I emailed him to voice a concern about my mix of growing trouble/genetics questions and he never even did so much as to respond to my email.....bad customer service, bad strain....stay away from the docs LR at all cost


----------



## goddog (Nov 29, 2007)

ya try that lowryder ak47, crazy stuff


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 30, 2007)

hello everyone i dont mean to be the bringer of bad news or anything but the lowryder seeds in dr.chronics seed banks are fakes and not jd's and i wouldnt give lowlife a chance either all he did was take one of mdanzigs masterlows and cross it to every strain he could think of. i mean i dont mean to talk mess you know but the truth is the truth i speak to the main breeders myself mouth to mouth and im sure they wouldnt lie about thier products


----------

